

Ask HN: What is a machine year? - luckysahaf

I just read a paper: &#x27;Paxos Made Live - An Engineering Perspective&#x27; by Tushar et al. It mentions &quot;machine years&quot; in it. What is a machine year?
Sentence: &quot;A small number of failures in 100 machine years would be considered excellent behavior for most production systems.&quot;
I googled it, but no answer.
Link to the paper: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;static.googleusercontent.com&#x2F;media&#x2F;research.google.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;&#x2F;archive&#x2F;paxos_made_live.pdf
======
anthony_franco
Machine year is similar to man hours. It's the total number of accumulated
years the machines were in use.

~~~
joss82
Exactly, so 100 machine years could be 200 machines running for 6 months, or
10 machines running for 10 years, or 1 machine running for 100 years ;).

Well, you get the idea.

